# Idea for a Rally - Feedback needed



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally I thought I'd PM my local Rally Meister, but then I found there were two listed and one of them is sossie besotted so there'd be no sense there and the other one's in Selby and for all I know could still be baleing flood water 8O 

Mrs SDA has had an idea 8O 8O 8O 

She's the Extended Schools Co-ordinator at Ripon College and was wondering if MHFers would be interested in rallying locally and she could provide a tutor or tutors on a variety of subjects. 

Think painting (not house), photography (sorry Stew), she'll even run singing, patchwork or decorative box sessions herself if required. If the weather is fine they can be outdoors, if not in the College Art Centre. Kids sessions could be organised too and for those that aren't on the sessions there's masses of good walking locally, including Fountains Abbey and Studley Royal Watergardens, Brimham Rocks, Ripon Cathedral and museums, Nidderdale, Newby Hall and gardens, Harewood House not far off etc, etc, etc.

We'd be interested to hear what you think?

Andy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well theres a fair old choice of activities, there must be something that would interest all or most people .

Its a good plan, I think, especially if several activities could be run in parallell, parralel, ....at the same time.

I'd be shy of doing them all at once tho' as that may leave each activity a bit thin on the ground for participants, so may 4 at most.

Nice idea tho'


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy, we will attend the rally whatever you decide to go along with,..(please not July)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am mortally offended!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We could be intrested dates permitting

I quiet fancy visiting Ripon, we normally just thrash past on the A1 on our way some where else

Richard...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,
Dates permitting we will hopefully attend.



> and the other one's in Selby and for all I know could still be baleing flood water


What location is this?

Been thinking of a meet in Selby later on in year.

Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Well theres a fair old choice of activities, there must be something that would interest all or most people .
> 
> Its a good plan, I think, especially if several activities could be run in parallell, parralel, ....at the same time.
> 
> ...


That's not a definitive list of activities BTW there could be others or fewer depending.

I'd see a programme something like -

Saturday - aspiring painters toddle off to Fountains Abbey with a tutor - aspiring photographers go over to Brimham Rocks with Chris Mason (photographer extraordinaire). Kids stay behind with a games teacher from the College for a mornings coaching. Ladies and young ladies get their nails down by a professional. Those that are feeling energetic walk to Fountains through the deer park and meet the painters for lunch.

Photographers return to Fountains and walk the water gardens. Painters continue with their work unsupervised. Kids and ladies go to Fountains for a gentle meander and all meet for tea.

Then back to the rally site.

Sunday free.

How's that sound?

Andy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Andy

Sounds a great idea for a get-together. 

You haven't said where or when you plan to hold it? Try to make sure it doesn't clash with any other rally or meet in the North East area.

If it's on a registered campsite and everyone books themselves directly with the campsite then it's classed as a meet and you can just put it in the Meets section and go ahead and organise it yourself letting everyone attending know how to book.

If it's not on a registered campsite and is on land which needs to be booked in MHF's name then you should contact one of your local RRC's who will need to attend the rally or organise for another member of rally staff to attend and who I am sure will be happy to assist in the booking and organisation.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Hi Andy,
> Dates permitting we will hopefully attend.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello

We might be interested in supporting Selby one if the timng is right

Motorhomer


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

looks a good idea, where and when?


----------

